# FS: 75 GAL complete setup & Custom Built Steel Cabinet - $400 Aldergrove



## ethos81 (May 26, 2011)

Hagen 75 gallon fishtank measures 48l x 19.5 h x 18 w. Comes with one 48" coralife freshwater aqualight with new bulbs, coralife digital power center. One Fluval 404 filter and one fluval 204 filter. Aquaclear 50 powerhead. Comes with Powdercoated custom enclosed cabinet with inputs for all hoses and wiring. Cabinet measures 48.5l x 39h x 18.5 w. Also includes live plants, livestock and Pangea background retailing at $700 imported from Denmark. Also have gravel vacuum and chemicals for dechlorinating the water. Please call 604-807-6798 for more details.


----------



## ethos81 (May 26, 2011)

Moving soon, if anyone knows of someone who may be interested, put the word out please!


----------



## ethos81 (May 26, 2011)

**lowered price, someone must have a home for this awesome setup!


----------



## Kambell (Mar 30, 2011)

Bump for a nice looking set-up. Wish I could knock out a wall, or burn some of my stuff, but otherwise, I don't have the room for it. Good luck with the sale!!


----------



## ethos81 (May 26, 2011)

thanks, appreciate it!


----------



## ethos81 (May 26, 2011)

Bump! Still need a new home for this tank


----------



## ethos81 (May 26, 2011)

Bump! Still need a new home for this tank


----------



## ethos81 (May 26, 2011)

Bump! Willing to part out if I can't sell the complete setup


----------



## ethos81 (May 26, 2011)

**updated price**


----------



## ethos81 (May 26, 2011)

Bump to the top


----------



## ethos81 (May 26, 2011)

bump to the top, hoping to find someone looking for a great setup!


----------



## ethos81 (May 26, 2011)

Bump to the top. Plants come with setup as well.


----------



## ethos81 (May 26, 2011)

Bump. Still trying to find someone for this setup!


----------



## ethos81 (May 26, 2011)

price has been reduced, need to sell this asap, I move in 2 weeks


----------



## ethos81 (May 26, 2011)

Bump to the top. Gotta try to sell this tank asap


----------



## ethos81 (May 26, 2011)

Bump bump bump bump


----------



## andyb (Apr 21, 2010)

*Tank set up*

Sent email


----------



## ethos81 (May 26, 2011)

Bump bump bump bump


----------



## ethos81 (May 26, 2011)

Bump bump bunp


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

looks great. nice and clean. beautiful background. good luck


----------



## andyb (Apr 21, 2010)

*Awesome deal*

I took my friend to see this set up the only reason she didn't buy it was the size was a bit intimidating for her as this was going to be her 1st tank.

I was working on my wife to let me purchase it

So free bump for a awesome set up and a great deal


----------



## ethos81 (May 26, 2011)

bump bump bump


----------



## ethos81 (May 26, 2011)

Bump bump bump


----------



## ethos81 (May 26, 2011)

Bump bump bump


----------



## ethos81 (May 26, 2011)

Will sell for $300 to the first person to pick it up!


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

sent you a pm


----------



## rmtcrusher (Aug 2, 2010)

have u sold ur tank yet. if not how much do you want for it now.


----------

